

Filtered views of YC News - akkartik

River of news style interface to YC News, combining stories and comments. Context for any comment is just a click away.<p><a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/</a><p>The page will remember what you've seen before, so if you hit reload you'll see an orange line separating new stuff from what's already been displayed.<p>I've been using it to read news.yc for a few days, and just added filtering. To maintain whitelists and blacklists of usernames, add parameters to the url.<p>Conversations where pg is involved:
<a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?pg" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?pg</a><p>Blacklists after '-'. Conversations without me:
<a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-akkartik" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-akkartik</a><p>You can combine the two:
<a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?nostrademons-akkartik" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?nostrademons-akkartik</a><p>Want only the chatter around Ask-YC style stories where no URL was submitted?
<a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?ask" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?ask</a><p>Or you think they are teh suck?
<a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-ask" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-ask</a><p>You get the idea. You can also put URLs in the blacklist to filter out boring conversations. To prune out yday's flamewar on drugs:<p><a href="http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71371,http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71303" rel="nofollow">http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-http://news.ycombinator.co...</a><p>Comments welcome: hystry@gmail.com
======
akkartik
Feature update: hystry now shows both newsyc and arclanguage.org by default.
To not read arc stories, add arc to the blacklist in your URL by bookmarking:

<http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-arc>

------
akkartik
Feature update: to change the number of items to N rendered add renderN to the
blacklist. e.g.:

<http://hystry.com/newsyc/follow/?-render10>

Putting it in the whitelist prob won't do what you want.

